# Description of different types of carriers



## mkat83 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been browsing the forum here looking for a thread that describes and summarizes the pros and cons of different styles of carriers. I know such a thread must already exist, and I am probably just not looking hard enough. Can anyone suggest some good resources to learn about the different styles available! Thanks!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

This is the best collective info I have seen. Pretty much anything you want to know about carriers/babywearing is somewhere on this site!

http://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php

If you scroll down on this page, there is a link to a comparison of carriers!


----------



## mkat83 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yay! Thanks!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mom2M*
> 
> This is the best collective info I have seen. Pretty much anything you want to know about carriers/babywearing is somewhere on this site!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

ha ha, no problem but be warned...the FSOT on this forum is addictive! Every time I look at it I am tempted!


----------

